# Oval Office Tomorrow



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys lets all meet up at the Oval office tomorrow. Have a few cold beers and a lot of laughs.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there!:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i will be there and will bring the jeff millerletters for you guys to sign for if you have not done so!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Working those graveyards again :banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

good ol' bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

will try helping sister move this afternoon. if not have a few for me.:letsdrink


----------

